# Annoying Advertising!



## Valvebounce (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi Folks.
Just wondering if everyone is suffering from an annoying pop up banner advert, full width, static and across the full width of the page?
I don’t have ad blocker enabled for CR as I enjoy the site and understand the advert supported theory and I could scroll past the included in page box adverts, this one is static, covers part of the page and is real annoying with moving, scrolling, flickering content.
Viewing on iPad.
I see me adding CR to my advert blocker blacklist (un white listing it) in the near future!
Included 3 screenshots taken in sequence a as fast as I was allowed to take the next capture. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jan 17, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Just wondering if everyone is suffering from an annoying pop up banner advert, full width, static and across the full width of the page?
> I don’t have ad blocker enabled for CR as I enjoy the site and understand the advert supported theory and I could scroll past the included in page box adverts, this one is static, covers part of the page and is real annoying with moving, scrolling, flickering content.
> Viewing on iPad.
> ...


yes same here takes up over 40% of my screen just got used to click close trying to read posts


----------



## Kit. (Jan 17, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> understand the advert supported theory


Our company's head of IT insists on using adblockers, saying that ad networks are a security risk.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 17, 2020)

Horrible on my Samsung tablet! No issue on PC.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 17, 2020)

It seems to happen on many web sites as advertisers get more aggressive. Its also frustrating, and I've started to look for sites that do not do this.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 17, 2020)

Yep - same here Graham - started about 3/4 months ago for me. Very annoying as blocks part of the site. I spent about 1 month clicking on the report this ad bit, choosing the "ad blocks page" option, getting a thank you from google saying it will try to stop it in future, but, guess what, no difference. So now, each time a new page loads, I have given up and just click the top left corner X. Doesn't stop it being very annoying. Also sometimes seems to free float up and down the screen until it settles, and you can't close it until its at the bottom.

Have to admit it is putting me off the site a little (even though I realise that ads pay towards Craig's living)


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi Folks. 
So do we think this is down to Craig, or down to google or...

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
It is easy to say look for sites that do not do this, but I don’t fancy moving to Nikon or Sony rumours, the financial outlay of changing brand scares me and changing to Nikon or Sony because of the DR of the rumours site would make even less sense than changing because of the DR of the sensors! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It seems to happen on many web sites as advertisers get more aggressive. Its also frustrating, and I've started to look for sites that do not do this.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 17, 2020)

Graham.

Have you tried Ad blocker for Safari? Have it on both iPads and they are clean on CR.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 18, 2020)

Just pay $49 a year for ad remover. Problem solved. I see zero ads.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 18, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Just pay $49 a year for ad remover. Problem solved. I see zero ads.


Ad blocker is free or you can get the one with more bells and whistles $3.99.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi Folks. 
As I said I don’t want to Adblock Craig, I know it supports the site and his normal adds can be scrolled past with ease, I have Adblock installed and I am about to turn it loose on the site, I will not put up with intrusive adds if I don’t have to.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 18, 2020)

jprusa said:


> Ad blocker is free or you can get the one with more bells and whistles $3.99.


I've tried those and they were okay. What I use blocks absolutely everything everywhere. Plus+++++ it supports the Texas economy.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I've tried those and they were okay. What I use blocks absolutely everything everywhere. Plus+++++ it supports the Texas economy.


It doesn't support the CR economy, which is more relevant here. You use the site more than most. How about your paying $49 towards keeping CR going?


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 18, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It doesn't support the CR economy, which is more relevant here. You use the site more than most. How about your paying $49 towards keeping CR going?


How about if that were an option to avoid the ads? I've even asked for an affiliate link in forum posts for when I purchase products and got no response (I just spent $8k at Adorama over the last few months. Correction: $12,162 since July 17). Where is the link that gets CR a cut? Is there one? It should be at the top of every page. It should be clearly labeled that that is what it is. Why is it not easy to find? As far as I know there is no tip jar. I'd gladly throw in $5 or $10 a month. Those options should be there. As far as I know they are not. If I don't click an ad, does CR get a penny? Probably not. I never clicked the ads.

What are you willing to throw in each month on a subscription basis or tip jar?

Heck, most of the review sites make it very easy to contribute. Brian Carthanihan, Ken Rockwell, etc, make it easy. Craig should get $$$$ for this site. Sadly, I have not found a way to contribute and don't like the ads.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 18, 2020)

I just get a little banner at the bottom on the screen that is easy to ignore even on the iPad. I can hit the X and it goes away. On my computer I don't even notice it at all.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> How about if that were an option to avoid the ads? I've even asked for an affiliate link in forum posts for when I purchase products and got no response (I just spent $8k at Adorama over the last few months). Where is the link that gets CR a cut? Is there one? It should be at the top of every page. It should be clearly labeled that that is what it is. Why is it not easy to find? As far as I know there is no tip jar. I'd gladly throw in $5 or $10 a month. Those options should be there. As far as I know they are not. If I don't click an ad, does CR get a penny? Probably not. I never clicked the ads.
> 
> What are you willing to throw in each month on a subscription basis or tip jar?
> 
> Heck, most of the review sites make it very easy to contribute. Brian Carthanihan, Ken Rockwell, etc, make it easy. Craig should get $$$$ for this site. Sadly, I have not found a way to contribute and don't like the ads.


Just go here to buy (or have bought) via the Adorama-sponsored link https://www.canonrumors.com/buyers-guide/


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 18, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Just go here to buy (or have bought) via the Adorama-sponsored link https://www.canonrumors.com/buyers-guide/


I've never clicked on the buyers guide, however, it still does not say that CR gets anything by clicking through it. I would appreciate a tip jar also. Overwhelming ads? No thanks. How about you? Wouldn't you like to throw some scratch Craig's way now and then? It will be a long time before I buy anything else. Tip Jar.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi CFB. 
I would willingly make a donation of a few bucks every now and then to kill the adverts and like you I am never going to buy through the ads, especially as I turn off the ad tuning crap, I mean I just got offered a villa in Spain, yea right apart from ”can’t afford it“, I know of people who bought property in Spain and then got burned!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 19, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CFB.
> I would willingly make a donation of a few bucks every now and then to kill the adverts and like you I am never going to buy through the ads, especially as I turn off the ad tuning crap, I mean I just got offered a villa in Spain, yea right apart from ”can’t afford it“, I know of people who bought property in Spain and then got burned!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


This is the number one site I visit on the web. I love it here. I'd gladly pay $5-$10 into a tip jar each month even to make up for my turning off the ads (I get none). Unfortunately, there are people who complain about paying $12.99 for Adobe too. Seriously, since July 17, 2019 I spent over $12,000 at Adorama switching over to R and buying flash, etc.. I never found anything that said, "Please order through this link to help keep the site going." I know there is a buyer's guide, but it doesn't mention it either and I honestly never clicked on it before yesterday. Nothing steers me in that direction. I guess I am just daft and stupid.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 19, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> This is the number one site I visit on the web. I love it here. I'd gladly pay $5-$10 into a tip jar each month even to make up for my turning off the ads (I get none). Unfortunately, there are people who complain about paying $12.99 for Adobe too. Seriously, since July 17, 2019 I spent over $12,000 at Adorama switching over to R and buying flash, etc.. I never found anything that said, "Please order through this link to help keep the site going." I know there is a buyer's guide, but it doesn't mention it either and I honestly never clicked on it before yesterday. Nothing steers me in that direction. I guess I am just daft and stupid.


You are not daft, and your heart is as usual in the right place. I remembered when it was announced that Adorama was going to be the sole sponsor of the site and your post prompted me to hunt for the link. It should be advertised better


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 19, 2020)

AlanF said:


> You are not daft, and your heart is as usual in the right place. I remembered when it was announced that Adorama was going to be the sole sponsor of the site and your post prompted me to hunt for the link. It should be advertised better


I just hate the site didn't get a cut. It should have. I make all my buying decisions through here and get fantastic advice and knowledge. This is a great website.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 13, 2020)

I have a tough time posting due to the adds changing and shifting the screen. It might be my browser, but what I'm typing just disappeared, pushed down by a advertisement. I have to scroll down to see it and post. I know that Craig said he did not like the begging for funds, but perhaps he could setup a premium membership that turned off ads.


----------



## SecureGSM (May 14, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have a tough time posting due to the adds changing and shifting the screen. It might be my browser, but what I'm typing just disappeared, pushed down by a advertisement. I have to scroll down to see it and post. I know that Craig said he did not like the begging for funds, but perhaps he could setup a premium membership that turned off ads.


Just install ad blocker / ad guard. A Free app that is available for your laptop or phone. Ads all gone in a second.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 14, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Just install ad blocker / ad guard. A Free app that is available for your laptop or phone. Ads all gone in a second.


I had adblock plus, but it did not help. I installed ad block earlier tonight, it seems to do the trick. I prefer not to block ads, that is how the site is paid for.


----------



## SecureGSM (May 14, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I had adblock plus, but it did not help. I installed ad block earlier tonight, it seems to do the trick. I prefer not to block ads, that is how the site is paid for.


Sure. As a forum regular, your contribution far outweighs the potential “monetary loss” to this resource through a few blocked ads pestering and lurking around here.


----------



## stevelee (May 14, 2020)

Mt Spokane [URL='http://i.viglink.com/?key=4d330a4797ea127575531d3ebd1213b0&insertId=8904c6579fa5af77&type=KW&exp=-1%3Ana%3A0&libId=ka6x995a0100y11i000DAom1lmlos&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3Fthreads%2Fannoying-advertising.38118%2Fpage-2%23post-832321&v=1&iid=8904c6579fa5af77&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bhphotovideo.com%2Fc%2Fbrowse%2FPhotography%2Fci%2F989%2FN%2F4294538916&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3Fthreads%2Fcanon-rf-14-21mm-f-1-4l-usm-one-of-the-%25E2%2580%259Ccrazy%25E2%2580%259D-lenses-coming-next-year-cr1.36811%2Fpage-9&title=Annoying%20Advertising!%20%7C%20Canon%20Rumors&txt=%3Cspan%3EPhotography%3C%2Fspan%3E']Photography[/URL] said:


> I have a tough time posting due to the adds changing and shifting the screen. It might be my browser, but what I'm typing just disappeared, pushed down by a advertisement. I have to scroll down to see it and post. I know that Craig said he did not like the begging for funds, but perhaps he could setup a premium membership that turned off ads.


I don’t have a problem on my computer, but I have the same problems as you on my iPad.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 14, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Sure. As a forum regular, your contribution far outweighs the potential “monetary loss” to this resource through a few blocked ads pestering and lurking around here.


Whenever buying a item that Craig links to, I make it a point to use the link so he gets credit. However, if I can save a bunch elsewhere, I go there. For big ticket purchases, B&H and their Payboo card which pays my 9.7% sales tax often comes out to be a good deal.


----------



## SteveC (May 14, 2020)

Advertisers need to learn that the more obnoxious they get, the more we will tune them out. Simply continuing to dial things up with all the crap they have pulled on the internet is actually counterproductive.

I'd say the ability to block ads is a good thing on the whole.

I used to go to a (completely unrelated to photography) site that had the most obnoxious, click-baity ads. Every once in a while the site owner would run a "housekeeping" post where people were free to bitch about the way the site was run (normally forbidden), he'd get a dump-truck-sized earful about the ads, act all genuinely surprised they were that bad, swear to fix it...and nothing would happen. (There were autoplays that would start when the page loaded; start again when you replied to a comment, start again when you went to the next page, start again when you commented...and there were ads (fortunately not autoplaying videos) that verged on X rated, too, in re: enhancements to certain parts of the male anatomy.)


----------



## Sporgon (May 16, 2020)

Legitimate ads are one thing, but ones promoting scams are another, and there's a few of those popping up when I access CR on iPad - which is most of my access time in my case.


----------



## Kit. (May 16, 2020)

Kit. said:


> Our company's head of IT insists on using adblockers, saying that ad networks are a security risk.











Hackers have breached 60 ad servers to load their own malicious ads


Why buy legitimate ad slots to deliver malvertising when you can just hack the server instead.




www.zdnet.com


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (May 16, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Legitimate ads are one thing, but ones promoting scams are another, and there's a few of those popping up when I access CR on iPad - which is most of my access time in my case.



How about the ones prompting you to wish Happy Birthday to Trump. Those were the ones that really  me... if there was another one asking if I wanted to wish him something else i would have been a little happier about all these BS ads.


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (May 20, 2020)

AND THESE CONTINUE TO POP UP... I'm not a political person but these anger me to no end. I had no idea Canada and this site love Trump so much.


----------

